# Audi Gathering - Trade Opportunity



## alS2 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Update: Please have a look and let us know if youre coming along!!! www.crieffaudimeet.co.uk*

Hi there guys,
we have a traditional Audi gathering taking place on the 25th March 2012 in Crieff. This event has been happening for the last 6 odd years and grows in numbers every year. Last year we had in attendance around 100 stunning Audis, from restored RR Quattros, through every S and RS model right up to spanking new RS6s and R8s.

Robert from Incredible Detail attended on the day and provided a detailing demonstration along with a very generous detailing prize for our raffle. Thank you again Robert.

However, this was the first time we had asked along a trader and I think that a company offering more in the way of "on the day" smart repairs or on the spot cleaning etc would get far more out of the day.

So to that end, are there any outfits out there that would be interested in attending for the day and peddling your wares? We can obviously supply an area and logos etc on our website and flyers etc. There will also be a goody bag given out on the day that could contain a voucher or brochure etc?

We previous held the event at the Famous Grouse distillery in Crieff but we have outgrown it somewhat and have moved to the Visitor Centre as you are entering Crieff. This will provide us with more space, easier access and more passing trade.

Please feel to get in touch to ask any questions or discuss options.

All the best guys

AL


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Can I bring my lemon of an S8 up on a flatbed for everyone to look at and try and fix...or just to stand, point and laugh...... 



:wall::wall::wall::wall:

:lol:


----------



## alS2 (Aug 23, 2009)

Of course!!!! the more broken audis the better! Besides the weird thing is, somebody prob would fix it! Been before? If not you should defo come up!!


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

im guessing this is the meet advertised on the tt forum?


----------



## alS2 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sure is my friend, will have a web page up shortly (read: try to get it done this weekend!)


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

if you need a detailer for the day i would be happy to come and do some detailing demonstrations and advice for you .I could give something for the raffle aswell.


----------



## alS2 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, got a few offers, ill get back yo you asap.

Anybody else with perhaps smart repairs? alloys? etc

Cheers


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Will borrow the old man's audi for this me think's! tnx for heads up:thumb:


----------



## alS2 (Aug 23, 2009)

Website up!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking forward to this now


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ah this is what everyone has been harping onto me about... i wondered what it was. Yeap yeap I shall be there with my boat. Anyone wanna clean my MAF sensor on the day? :lol:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

JenJen said:


> Ah this is what everyone has been harping onto me about... i wondered what it was. Yeap yeap I shall be there with my boat. Anyone wanna clean my MAF sensor on the day? :lol:


If the maf's away better to replace rather than clean it jen, will knacker up more so if cleaned.

Unless your talking about a throttle body? that can get a good cleaning?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh me that's too technical can I call a friend  new maf been ordered still sounds like a bucket of nails thou gets serviced at end of march


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Car would tend to run lumpy, mabey hesitant and overfuel.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Mmmm another thing to look at then  Wanna take a look at it? Lol


----------



## alS2 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well if you bring it up JenJen, thers no shortage of tech geeks that will point you in the right direction, or hook u up to vagcom, or strip it and rebuild it in minutes! Just the kinda guys they are!!!

Hopefully see you up there

AL

ps. what u drive?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Will borrow the old mans a3 sline cab for the day so hopefully sunny enough to get the top down!
Will be gleaming though if borrowed:lol:


----------



## alS2 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well............im gonna try and not jinx it but............
Every year weve had a superb day for it!!!


So fingers crossed!


----------

